# how long to wait



## mikeydean (Mar 20, 2012)

took clones about 11 days ago and they are starting to get over the shock and are starting to straighten up. when can i transfer to coco?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2012)

When you see roots pop out the bottom


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 22, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> When you see roots pop out the bottom


Amen, did you use gel or powder


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 22, 2012)

make sure to start cracking the lid to harden them or else the dome comes off and the plants lose their turgidity in minutes and may dry out in hours.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2012)

oh and i use gel


----------



## mikeydean (Mar 26, 2012)

so did I   going to try a misting bucket next goaround!!:hubba:


----------

